# NJ monmouth county plower



## allie11 (Jan 30, 2011)

*NJ monmouth county and or SI NY plower*

I'm in monmouth county in NJ. Matawan /old bridge area. willing to travel a little. If anybody needs help plowing shoot me out a e -mail. F-250 super duty w/8 footer. 20 yrs experience. Will also go to SI NY if needed.


----------



## plowin4u (Apr 15, 2009)

Contact info?


----------

